# Tragic accident while coyote hunting. RIP Rafael



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Rafael Serrano was accidentally killed Saturday while coyote hunting with his wife and son. Please take the time to visit the link below to read about what happened and how you can help the family. Thank you very much......
http://buckingtheodds.com/news/rafael-s ... be-missed/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is sad to hear! Any details of what happened? That may be the most important thing to hear; kind of a safety reminder (I didn't see anything more than accidental discharge on the link provided).


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im sorry to hear such a sad story like that. Hope his family is taken care of


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wont go into all the details but lets say people need to be sure of what they are shooting at. Identify the target before shooting and dont shoot at things in the brush because you think you know what it is. This was a tragedy that is going to affect the family forever.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think Reb gave enough info and he makes an excellent point. There is a reason we are taught certain principles while in Hunter's Safety, so please think before you shoot


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

One other lesson to be learned by what happened here. Make sure others no where you are. Also, if you cant identify a target with your eye, use binoculars before putting a scope on it. All the basics you area taught in hunters safety. You are taught them for a reason.


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

I would like to point out that Rafael was a hunters safety instructor.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

sad sad sad. god bless his family as they press forward.


----------

